# My other reservations fell through, THIS ONE WONT!



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

My other doeling reservations fell through for one reason or another, I will make SURE this one doesn't

Sire








Twin Creeks BW Rebel W/O A Cause*S
Sire: MCH Twin Creeks BH Bay Watch*S 'E'
Dam: MCH/GCH Gay-Mor's JJU Nonpareil 4*D, 'E'/1*M,92 EEEE









Poppy Patch FM Marilyn Monroe
Sire: Ponders End The Full Monty
Dam: Sugar Creek's PG Jane Seymour









Marilyn's full sister/twin/littermate's udder. Her owner says they have udders that look alot alike

This one WON'T fall through if it's the last thing I do. 
She's due on June 3rd.

What do you all think?


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

NO WAY!!!!! I was going to put a reservation down for one of their breedings, I dont remeber which one, but man that is really funny!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah she was going to be bred to a Tom Thumb son I think it was, but she didn't settle. I'm just praying she has a girl now.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Great choice! I think I might start a reservation thread too lol.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats a huge udder.LOL They look great and I can't wait to see what your kid looks like.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

NIce choice! THat doe has a nice little udder.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like you have some nice kids on the way


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Well that's awesome - *crosses fingers* *sending does vibes* Good luck - that should be quite an impressive baby!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

poppy patch has some really nice animals. I was looking at one of their bucks awhile back (silverfish) for a mini alpine program but decided to hold off.
beth


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I love their stock.


----------

